# debridement of external ear canal lesion



## skbrauch (Aug 7, 2013)

I need help in determining the correct CPT code to use for a debridement of a ear canal lesion that did not require sutures. Suction and cup forceps were used and hemostasis was obtained by phenylephrine or silver nitrate.  The operating microscope was used.  Is 92504 the only code available for this procedure?  Help!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 7, 2013)

Was the specimen was sent to pathology?  Then you could use 69105.


----------



## skbrauch (Aug 8, 2013)

*S Brauch, CPC*

No path. So if not, 92504 is the only option?  Thanks.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Aug 13, 2013)

The ear canal is lined with skin with some subcutaneous tissue and in a portion thin skin over bone. Depending on the physician's description of the tissue debrided, how about codes for debridement of skin and/or subcutaneous tissue or bone? 97597? 11042-11044?


----------

